# Versa AUX input plug needed



## tu3712 (Mar 12, 2009)

I need to find an input plug for the stock radio on an 07 Versa. Anyone know where i can find one that does not cost 200.00. Will the plug activate the AUX button on the radio?

TIA

JC


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Radio Shack - Double ended 1/8 jack... Under $5.00

Plug it into iPod and AUX jack.... Press the AUX button and that's it...


----------



## Blusoup (Sep 4, 2009)

I did just that. I went to Radio Shack and bought the 1/8 audio cable, plugged it into the aux in jack, pushed the aux button and then play on my ipod and nothing happened.

Am I doing something wrong? Help!


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

You got the volume turned down on the ipod?


----------

